# Head Bikes from the 90"



## Duc-Duc-Guzzi (Apr 1, 2011)

I worked in a shop that sold Head bikes (the tennis sports people)
I know the top model was made by yeti
I rode the next step down had a 1 1/4 head tube, elevated stays and was purple with a big down tube)
the next model down was a Proflex made bike
who remembers this brand and who made the purple bike

I am shooting for circa 1993


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Re-badged Fisher Montare?
http://www.mombat.org/1991_Fisher_Montare.htm

I worked in ski shops during that time and remember Kastle, RD Coyote, Scott, and Head all selling bikes to their ski dealers.


----------



## Duc-Duc-Guzzi (Apr 1, 2011)

negative on the fisher
100% on the dealers were mostly ski shops
here is the only photo I have


----------



## elrancho66 (May 31, 2007)

Purple bike looks very much like an Alpinestar elevated stay model from the early 90's


----------



## forgiven_nick (Nov 7, 2006)

Totally remember these as I was so close to choosing this over the "step down" that I chose which was the Mongoose Hilltopper. I remember a suspension stem that had elastomer discs in it. Anyone remember that? Was that the proflex designed model?


----------



## elrancho66 (May 31, 2007)

Duc-Duc-Guzzi said:


> I worked in a shop that sold Head bikes (the tennis sports people)
> I know the top model was made by yeti
> I rode the next step down had a 1 1/4 head tube, elevated stays and was purple with a big down tube)
> the next model down was a Proflex made bike
> ...


Did you solve this mystery?


----------



## whoarrior (Jan 10, 2005)

There was a pink/purple Ultimate... all Head bikes i remember were relabeled Yetis. Never saw something like the purple one on your pic. Definitely not an Alpinestars.


----------



## whoarrior (Jan 10, 2005)

You'll find some pics in that old thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=10008


----------



## Duc-Duc-Guzzi (Apr 1, 2011)

every one is close but not spot on
I know the model below my purple bike was a proflex and the one above was the yeti
my bike came with an 1 1/4 ridged forks that I swapped out for the rock shock mag 21
down tube was oversized and went to the bottom bracket


----------



## Duc-Duc-Guzzi (Apr 1, 2011)

really no one has any info on this bike
it was all XT had a ridged fork and a 1 1/4" one at that


----------



## Duc-Duc-Guzzi (Apr 1, 2011)

still trying to figure out who made the frame
talked to a friend who made a comment that the rear stays were square not round and that the rear drop outs were alum plate that the notched stays were welded to
ex gf took the bike when things got ugly - I needed to take out a restraint order on that one
sad part is some one told me the bike it hanging in her parents garage as of 3 yrs ago


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

elrancho66 said:


> Did you solve this mystery?


no.


----------



## Caveguy (Oct 6, 2017)

Duc-Duc-Guzzi said:


> negative on the fisher
> 100% on the dealers were mostly ski shops
> here is the only photo I have


I'm late to the thread but have one of those. It's a Head 910. Mine is black with green lettering, etc from Cycl-Art, San Marcos. Bought new in 1993 with full XT group and a Rockshox Quadra (elastomer) fork. I've been putting it back in good order with NOS parts from the 90s and other spares from the 'library'.

I always thought it was a small shop USA built bike as the welds and fit and finish were impeccable. It's still in good order after a very high mileage initial run and long retirement to ice-bike duty.

Pretty rare here (Ontario Canada) back in the mid-90s though there was a small range of Head MTB models at the Cyclepath stores I recall.


----------

